# Tomato Pictures



## bumaruski

How far along are everyone's tomatoes. I planted mid March in raised beds. Just want to see how mine are doing compared to everyone else. Post up some pics.


----------



## Ibtsoom

Mine are getting there. Got more squash than I can handle


----------



## Tail_Pincher

My tomato plants have blooms but no fruit yet. My squash is going nuts right now.


----------



## bbgarcia

Planted mine about the same time and mine look similar to the pics.


----------



## 24Buds

i wish i could get mine to grow an actual tomato....they are nice and tall, bloomed a bunch of flowers and then the bottom half of the plants turned yellow and not a single fruit. Too much water? Oh I do have them in pots. 

any advice. Did I just hijack this thread? Sorry, i just want to tag along if thats ok


----------



## monkeyman1

24Buds said:


> i wish i could get mine to grow an actual tomato....they are nice and tall, bloomed a bunch of flowers and then the bottom half of the plants turned yellow and not a single fruit. Too much water? Oh I do have them in pots.
> 
> any advice. Did I just hijack this thread? Sorry, i just want to tag along if thats ok


Stick your finger in the soil. If moist a few inches down, don't water. When they need watering again, I would still try some Epsom salt, one tsp per plant and water it in. Prune off the yellow leaves - they're dying and will only bring the plant down now.

So far, out tomatoes are looking good. Have a few tomatoes, lots of blooms and healthy-looking plants.


----------



## Muddskipper

Anyone feeding theirs some unique food?


----------



## Law Dog

Nice!


----------



## chuck leaman

Mine are full of maters and blooms. I have picked 2 large and several Juliettes. They seem to like the chicken poo from the coop I added in January. The plants are huge so its like an Easter egg hunt out there.


----------



## Rubberback

Crazy weather! I'm just hoping all my veggies don't rot. 
One thing I should get is a lot of hay.


----------



## golfpro02

Muddskipper said:


> Anyone feeding theirs some unique food?


Soil in my area is on the poor side, so I planted in raised beds with a mixture of mushroom compost, rabbit manure and quail manure. They seem to like it pretty good. I'll try to get pictures of some of the fruit tonight if it isn't raining too bad when I get home. I think I might be in the running for largest tomato this year...


----------



## Dick Hanks

My tomato plants are still in my little green house here in northern Minnesota. 
Tonight and the next 3 nights, the lows will be in the 29 to 35 degree range. I'm hoping to get my tomatoes and peppers in the ground by the end of next week if the forecast looks good then.

The tomatoes are all in 4" pots. The pots are hard to see with all of the top growth. 11 different varieties.

The peppers were start 2 weeks after the tomatoes.

Some Romaine and Spinach that we will grow to pick time in the greenhouse.


----------



## redexpress

Mine are in 12" tall raised beds. Chicken house litter mix. Lots of tomatoes, no color on them yet. Early girl, better boy, & big beef. Early girl is winning so far.


----------



## golfpro02

Here's my lineup for the year. I went with almost all heirloom tomatoes this year.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Golfpro02.... Those are some very healthy, lush looking plants. So do they just stay that way for you, or do you have to occasionally use a fungicide?

I forgot to mention my tomato varieties in my post:

Patio Hybrid
Black Krim
Bloody Butcher
Glacier
Early Pick
Indigo Rose
Cherokee Purple
Independence Day

Large Mater varieties:
Super Beef Steak
Mortgage Lifter
Supersteak Hybrid
Giant Belgium

I guess I'm growing 12 varieties, not 11. All started from seed. The 4 "big mater" varieties will usually get up to around 1.5 #s here if conditions a good. About 10 years ago, I did have 3 or 4 go just over 2.0#s. It's almost September before the big ones get ripe though. The early varieties @ about 6oz each can ripen by mid July when I start with plants that are ready to bloom when planted.


----------



## chuck leaman

Here are a few pics of mine. I've already picked around 8 early girls and a bunch of Julliete's.


----------



## Rubberback

chuck leaman said:


> Here are a few pics of mine. I've already picked around 8 early girls and a bunch of Julliete's.


I've never tried the early girls think I need to try them next year. Your maters are doing good. Mine are slow coming. I hope its not gonna be like last year.


----------



## golfpro02

Dick Hanks said:


> Golfpro02.... Those are some very healthy, lush looking plants. So do they just stay that way for you, or do you have to occasionally use a fungicide?


I haven't had to use any yet, but with all the rain down here lately I foresee that being an issue in the coming weeks.

The varieties that I planted this year are Cherokee Purple (1), Mortgage Lifter (2), German Johnson (1), San Marzano (2) and Roma (4). There are a few Mortgage Lifters on the vine now that are bigger than a baseball.


----------



## Muddskipper

No pics needed as mine have small fruit and they all look the same
Growing these this year
Cherokee Purple
Pineapple tomato
Murano
Paul Roberson
Wild cherry
Thai pink cherry
And I had a mystery tomato pop up near the compost- daughter named it Mr Mystery... Looking forward to seeing its fruit
All plants are heirloom


----------



## chuck leaman

I canned 10 quarts and 16 pints last year. I made salsa and all kinds of other stuff last year and gave a ton away. The chickens got the rest about mid June.


----------



## chumy

Muddskipper said:


> Anyone feeding theirs some unique food?


I buried about 3 dozen finger mullet a few weeks ago along with 6 Redfish carcasses.


----------



## chumy

Rubberback said:


> I've never tried the early girls think I need to try them next year. Your maters are doing good. Mine are slow coming. I hope its not gonna be like last year.


For what it's worth, Celebraties always outperformed my early girls in my hood.


----------



## Rubberback

chumy said:


> For what it's worth, Celebraties always outperformed my early girls in my hood.


I like celebrity. After he said he'd already eaten 8 maters I immediately decided that I need to plant a few early girls.


----------



## BATWING

Man.. All those look fantastic. Mine are no where near that big, maybe a 1/3 the size. Mine seem to finally be catching back up. Lots of fruit now and getting bigger every day. I will take some pics today.


----------



## whiskey1

here's my tomatoes from a few weeks ago.


----------



## monkeyman1

whiskey, that's a bunch of tomato plants! is that hay you're using for mulch or straw? I've heard hay has seeds, causes problems, but straw doesn't have seeds. I've wanted to mulch with hay because I don't know where to get straw. Any problems, comments?


----------



## whiskey1

yeah we have about 220 plants this year, all heirloom though.

As you suspected, don't ever use hay unless its alfalfa. But alfalfa is expensive.Maybe you could find some hay out out of someone's first cut, but I wouldnt risk it. What you see here is rice straw.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Geez Whiskey1..... That is a whole lot of tomatoes. Beautiful, for sure. But a whole lot of tomatoes. Any chance that you own a canning factory?


----------



## whiskey1

Dick Hanks said:


> Geez Whiskey1..... That is a whole lot of tomatoes. Beautiful, for sure. But a whole lot of tomatoes. Any chance that you own a canning factory?


Ha Ha, no we don't have a factory. I expect to pick about 1500 lb this year. Maybe more if things go our way. Much of this will be sold. We also have a good patch of garlic growing since Nov. I'll post it up if y'all want to see it, dont want to hijack thread.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

whiskey1 said:


> Ha Ha, no we don't have a factory. I expect to pick about 1500 lb this year. Maybe more if things go our way. Much of this will be sold. We also have a good patch of garlic growing since Nov. I'll post it up if y'all want to see it, dont want to hijack thread.


Ya, please post, that would be cool.!


----------



## whiskey1

here is the garlic patch, about 10 different varieties...roughly 3500 head


----------

